

Edit Chrome input boxes with any editor (Linux) - Maakuth
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ooddekcmdpjicehjkgobdopbkgepmahj

======
iuguy
This looks quite interesting, but it seems a little strange that it uses a
HTTP server to effectively provide little more than a textbox editor. Has
anyone tried it? If so, is the HTTP server accessible from the local network?

